# cleaning Logitech LX 710



## tremmor

My grand daughter has this. Problem is its filthy. Toothpick, blowout does not work. Took out batteries and i think 8 small screws. I can not take apart for the life of me. Can not find anything on the internet like how to disassemble. works well but crackers food etc is trapped inside. after taking out screws use very small about 4" screwdriver and pry open about 1/8". thats it. any thoughts on whats holding it. works well and don't want to break it. 
thanks


----------



## kobaj

I have that exact keyboard!

How I clean it,
take out Fourteen (14) screws! Some hide underneath the stickers.

Then it comes apart in two pieces, one piece is with the circuit board and the membranes. The other piece (the part you clean) is the key-top and keys.

What I usually do is pop out all the keys. Use a knife to pry up and under them from the "top". Or push them out from the "back". Collect all of the keys in a bowl and clean/soak in some soapy water while you wash and dry the key-top.

Blow dry everything very thoroughly and let it dry over night even. Pop all the keys back into place (use this as a guide if you get stuck), plug everything in, and your keyboard is clean!


----------



## tremmor

Ok ......... i think i see something underneath those stickers. the big ones. I will have to play with it but will try later. it works well. i have also. been faultless so far maybe 3 yrs. mouse and keyboard. for sure i would have snapped something. the board or the plastic. oh well. 
thanks

for the record i always used a large thick paper clip and bent to make a T-handle. the other end about 1/8" is bent at a 90 deg.

i see them now.


----------

